# Connecting Tailgate Speaker to Genie



## egilkey (Aug 8, 2016)

Searched but couldn't find an exact answer to this.

I've got a tailgate speaker with a red/white RCA input on it. I'm trying to run sound to it from a wireless genie (want to watch the Olympics outside by the pool, but TV speaker too weak). Genie has an S-connection marked "audio out" so I'm wondering if I buy a cable like this one, will it work? Will I have to adjust anything on the genie to switch it over to this output? The video will go through the HDMI cable so I'm not sure if there's something I'll need to tweak in the settings.

Thanks for any help and guidance!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Nevermind. I see you have a powered speaker. I just don't know what kind of audio output is on the Genie wireless you mentioned.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Does your TV have any audio outputs you can run to your speaker?


----------



## egilkey (Aug 8, 2016)

No audio outputs on the tv unfortunately. Genie has s-video and digital output connectors.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

egilkey said:


> No audio outputs on the tv unfortunately. Genie has s-video and digital output connectors.


Might need a new speaker?

Rich


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

What is the exact model of Genie you're talking about?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If it is a mini wireless with RCA digital audio out, look at this SKU at your local Best buy... 4226000.


----------



## egilkey (Aug 8, 2016)

trh said:


> If it is a mini wireless with RCA digital audio out, look at this SKU at your local Best buy... 4226000.


Yes, I think you've got the right idea with this. The genie model is C41W-100, and there is an orange digital out (RCA-style) on this. Going to see if I can find something a bit cheaper than Best Buy, but thank you for the suggestion, I think it's a winner. I'll let you know!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If the speaker has red and white audio then all you need is either the composite or component 10 PIN DIN cable dangle available at no cost by calling DirecTV 


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not sure if the one you posted will work. DirecTV may be using their own special DIN connector. Here are the DirecTV cables PEDS48 is talking about if you want to buy they yourself instead of trying to get a CSR at DirecTV to ship you one (we have heard stories of people not getting the right cables).

https://www.amazon.com/Directv-Dtv-Pin-Composite-Only/dp/B00BDXBBJ2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470772851&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+composite

https://www.amazon.com/DIRECTV-Component-Dongle-Genie-Clients/dp/B006R9O2PC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1470772864&sr=8-1&keywords=directv+component


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

egilkey said:


> Searched but couldn't find an exact answer to this.
> 
> I've got a tailgate speaker with a red/white RCA input on it. I'm trying to run sound to it from a wireless genie (want to watch the Olympics outside by the pool, but TV speaker too weak). Genie has an S-connection marked "audio out" so I'm wondering if I buy a cable like this one, will it work? Will I have to adjust anything on the genie to switch it over to this output? The video will go through the HDMI cable so I'm not sure if there's something I'll need to tweak in the settings.
> 
> Thanks for any help and guidance!


AS other have stated - That one u posted is NO GOOD for the Mini - get one by calling D* or use the links above


----------



## egilkey (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for the help and expertise! I ordered the cable, which came today. Hooked it up and voila it worked. You guys are awesome, saved me time and money. Much appreciated!


----------

